# A reminder for 'Finished' thread requirements.



## Airframes (Jun 23, 2012)

When posting your 'Finished' thread for GB entries, could I please ask you all to ensure that *all *the relevant entry details are included at the beginning of the post. This *must* include the Category, scale etc, with the category being of utmost importance, as it saves judges having to trawl through the original posts to find out which Category a particular entry should be in!
Could I also ask that the photographs submitted are as per the requirements shown in the 'GB Photo Requirements' thread, and as clear and sharp as possible, preferably to 800 x 600, without background distractions or unnecessary 'clutter'. Please remember that judging is done purely on photographic evidence, and poor quality images could cost points!
Many thanks.


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder Terry.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 23, 2012)

Have to agree with Terry, the written detail and accurate pictures mean everything. We all spend hours putting out great models, it's a shame to spoil all that effort with rushed photography.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 23, 2012)

Great post.


----------

